# Help in removing lift arms on Kubota Bx2230



## Jabo72 (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know How to remove lift arms from a BX2230 kubota tractor? I have it down to removing the rod at the bottom they are attached on . Need to know how to remove that rod. any help appreciated.


----------



## Rmattes (Sep 28, 2014)

Jabo not sure you want to remove the lift arms i removed mine from a B 7610 and the belly mower wouldn't raise I had to put the arms back on ! Ok i'm a new member and just now posted a question trying to get a reply as to why this won't work maybe a owners manual would shed some light but.....I don't have one


----------

